# need subs for 2007-2008 in RI, MA for plowing and sanding



## gary smith (Sep 10, 2007)

I Am Looking For Subs In Ri And Nearby Mass, For 07-08 Snow Season .
Plowing And Sanding.
Looking For All Size Plows Or Sanders.
Loaders With Snow Pushers And Bobcats.
Also Looking For A Person With Own Vehicle To Take Care Of A Side Walk Route.
Excelent People To Work For .

Any Question Please Call 401-831-5460
Ask For Gary


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Gary:

Is any of your work near Woonsocket?


----------



## gary smith (Sep 10, 2007)

yes there are some around woonsocket.

what type of truck or equiptment do you have.

thanks! gary


----------



## Spinman710 (Sep 18, 2007)

South Central Mass here...anything in this area?


----------



## Fergy42286 (Aug 25, 2005)

I live in smithfield and I have a f550 with a 9' plow. anything nearby? I've been in warwick for the past to years, but looking for something closer ro home. Thanks


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

I have a new Ford F250 with a Boss 8 foot Superduty straight blade. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## gary smith (Sep 10, 2007)

Fergy42286, 

I Have Lots Of Comm. Accounts In Providence, Johnston, Smithfield, No. Prov. , Lincoln, All In Clusters Not Much Traveling.
I Pay Better Than Most.
I Am Looking For A Few More Contractors For The Up Coming Winter
Season.
Do You Have A Sander?
Do You Have A Bobcat Or Backhoe?
Give Me A Call 401 831-5460

Thanks!! Gary


----------



## TJMTRUCK (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi Gary, are you still looking for subs for the 07-08 season? I have a 97 Ford F350 dump with a 9' Fisher. I am located in Woonsocket. Thanks, Tim


----------



## miracle (Aug 20, 2007)

Hello Gary I have a ford f 350 Super Duty Diesel with a 8 ft western salt spreader and a 9'2" boss v- plow. I am willing to travel out of state. I am ready to plow when you are. I will work 24/7 anytime. This is what I like to do. I have ten year into snowplowing. What do you pay a hour? email me at [email protected] or call me at 810-622-8860. Thanks


----------



## gary smith (Sep 10, 2007)

*Still Looking*

Yes I am still looking for a couple of more trucks.

2 plows 
2 plow/sanders
1 bob cat or skid loader
1 1 man side walk crew with your own truck.

I got 2 new accounts and I need to get everyone on board as soon as possible.
If you can come from out of state thats fine to.
Call me we can talk $$$.

401-831-5460

THANKS!
Gary


----------

